
Time-restricted feeding can reset disrupted clock rhythm, protect against cancer - toomuchtodo
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1874391920300130
======
toomuchtodo
Highlights:

* First human serum proteomics study of 30-day intermittent fasting from dawn to sunset in healthy subjects

* The 30-day intermittent fasting from dawn to sunset is associated with a serum proteome protective against cancer

* Intermittent fasting from dawn to sunset for 30 days upregulates proteins protective against obesity, diabetes, and metabolic syndrome

* Intermittent fasting from dawn to sunset for 30 days induces key regulatory proteins of DNA repair and immune system

* Intermittent fasting from dawn to sunset for 30 days upregulates proteins protective against Alzheimer’s disease and neuropsychiatric disorders

------
jalopy
Wonder if the "traditional" intermittent fasting I've read about (eat during
an 8 hr window, can be during the day) provides any of the same benefits.

Not eating all day long is tough; it's a lot easier when you get to count your
sleep time as fasting. :)

~~~
matwood
I've noticed since sheltering at home and having fewer eating cues, I have
been stretching my normal fasting until lunch later and later.

~~~
arthurjj
Are you in a larger house? I'm in a 2 bedroom apartment and the closeness of
the snacks is making it harder

------
Phenomenit
"Fasting occurred without eating or drinking between predawn breakfast and
dinner at sunset (lunch, liquids, water, snacks were skipped). "

So they didn't even drink water?

~~~
andai
Ramadan works the same way.

~~~
joveian
They enrolled people "in excellent general health" intending to observe
Ramadan and did the fasting over Ramadan. I didn't read the whole study but I
don't see the evidence that subjects had a disrupted circadian clock to beign
with. It is certainly not a study of circadian disorders and as far as I know
there is no evidence that adjusting eating affects sleep, however it makes
sense that the timing of eating affects things related to energy and
metabolism and that those relate to many of the issues with circadian
disruption. I had not heard of proteomics before and don't know how well
validated that analysis is or how these results compare to other methods of
fasting.

------
tlbsofware
Where was the control group? Did I miss this?

How much did these people eat daily before their 30 day fasting experiment?
Could this just be due to not over consuming calories on the regular?

Did they eat the same amount and same foods but instead confined to their new
fasting times?

There are so many variables that were changed in this study that it is hard to
pinpoint that one of them is the true reason for their adaptation

------
ivan_ah
I like the results of this study but I noticed n=14 so I'm not going to put
too much weight on all the findings. Would be nice to see this replicated with
other, equivalent fasting schedules.

Still, reading this makes me want to continue eating early dinner, drinking
coffee black, and skipping breakfast experiment (which has a n=1 sample size).
Even if there were not health benefits (which I'm sure there are), I like the
mental clarity++ it brings.

------
mavsman
The date at the top is listed as "15 April 2020". Does that mean they intend
to officially publish it on that day or is this a mistake?

~~~
chmod775
That's when the journal volume containing this paper will be published.

------
s_y_n_t_a_x
This is about how I eat. Jerky, caffeine and water in the morning (just enough
to get through the day), dinner in the evening.

I never liked eating, it's a hassle and you get used to not eating during the
day, especially if you get zoned into work.

~~~
dondawest
How’s your fitness levels and fitness routine?

~~~
s_y_n_t_a_x
Table tennis for 1-2 hours, 30-45 mins on the treadmill and rowing machine.

------
andai
This diet is the opposite of the advice for gremlins: subjects were only fed
when it was dark.

~~~
andai
This was surprising to me because the advice I am hearing lately (time
restricted eating, intermittent fasting) is to eat within a restricted time
(ideally shorter than 12 hours).

So, at first glance I expected that the protocol here was to eat only while
the sun is up, but it's actually the reverse.

It seems that the benefits of fasting outweigh the downsides of eating outside
a restricted time window.

